# Lawn pump well



## parrothead001 (Oct 9, 2007)

It appears that i need a new well for my irrigation system at the house. Anyone on here drill them and if so, how much? Thanks


----------



## jedisme (Apr 1, 2009)

How do you know you need a new well? Just curious.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

*Before you have another one done try this*

Sometimes algae stops up the screen on the well point. Unhook the part coming out of the ground and turning it with a pipe wrench. This part you have to be careful on. One way will unscrew the well point , the other way will turn the whole thing and scrape any built up algae off. If this does not work and the pump is primed and gets good suction , then you probably need a new well.


----------

